# Toddler snow boots that aren't too heavy?



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a recommendation? Every boot I've found is just so heavy in my hands and when DD tries them on shestands there and won't move. I'm looking for something that will keep her feet warm and not be slippery in the snow. TIA


----------



## jempd (Feb 27, 2002)

I know what you mean--some of them seem like they would feel like cement blocks were on your feet. I bought my son some Kamik boots last year (I forget which model) and they are amazingly light. This is not a cheap brand, however. But they are well made, warm, and have a good tread. I'm really hoping he can wear them again this year.


----------



## lovemyryguy (May 14, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting theses http://www.stonzwear.com/department.aspx?DeptId=18& for my 2 year old. They basically fit over shoes. I checked them out in a store, and they weigh almost nothing. They don't really have a structure, but I think they will provide the snow proofing that I would want out of a boot.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

We have used the Stonz and loved them... we don't put shoes in them though, it would have been too tight and just the boots themselves are warm enough even for Quebec standards.


----------



## lovemyryguy (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye* 
We have used the Stonz and loved them... we don't put shoes in them though, it would have been too tight and just the boots themselves are warm enough even for Quebec standards.

That's good to know! Did you get the "linerz" for them, or just use them over socks?


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

They didn't have the Linerz out when I used them... it was still a very new and unknown company...

So we used just socks and when it was very cold (like -20) I would put an extra pair of socks or slippers on...

I can see how the Linerz would be useful though... so I wouldn't rule them out...


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Costco is selling these JACK AND LILLY boots right now for $18. I bought a pair for my 14mo dd a few weeks ago and they're great. They're really soft, flexible, light and they stay on! If you don't have a Costco near you, they're available online.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Costco is selling these JACK AND LILLY boots right now for $18. I bought a pair for my 14mo dd a few weeks ago and they're great. They're really soft, flexible, light and they stay on! If you don't have a Costco near you, they're available online.

I'm going to look for these at costco.







:

We've used these in the snow, with wool socks:
http://www.kidsurplus.com/itemDetail...earch-true.asp

very light weight, they're made of the same stuff crocs are made of. With wool socks my dd was fine.


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm taking notes here because i thought I had the problem solved. We had a pair of hand me down winter boots in her size. But, she hates them. She's very particular about shoes and refuses to wear them. Hmm... everything else we have just won't work in the snow. It has already been cold enough that her feet are really cold in her rainboots even with wool socks on.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Great tips. Thanks. I just love those Jack and Lilly boots.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We had the Stonz boots last winter, with the liners. They really were fabulous. I don't know that they would hold up to heavy duty playing in the snow for those that are running & walking a lot. Last year ds was just walking so once in a snowsuit with snow & boots it was pretty hard for him to move.


----------



## EmmaJane (May 26, 2005)

Ecco is pricey, but their baby and kids winter boots are lightweight, waterproof, warm -- really nice.

We were given a couple of pairs in baby sizes as hand-me-downs and got hooked -- just ordered DD1's pair for this winter, actually... but I do hope the sizes of the ones we have will line up, at least some of the time, for DD2!


----------



## newtomotherhood (May 14, 2009)

I just got DD a pair of EMU high booties and I am hopeful that they will be warm and keep her feet dry, they have a leather bottom but I bought stuff to spray on them for more waterproofness!
If they are not enough I may knit her some wool socks for inside! Need to learn to knit socks!
I may buy others yet but will try these first!


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

I wanted to post back because DH bought DD a great pair of water proof/snow/ all weather toddler boots. They're not at all heavy and DD was fine doing a trek around the city last week. These are the boots but we purchased but we got them from Dr. Jays for less than $40. I wish I knew what size she'd be this time next year so we could get her another pair.

http://www.zappos.com/product/7659490/color/578


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Stonz boots are fabulous. We got a pair with the liners for DS to use last fall and winter and they held up fabulously. He ripped around on the playground with them pre-snow and they show hardly any wear. With the liners, they were toasty warm for our super cold winters.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

We have MEC toaster booties for ds2. They are warm and keep his feet dry, but they might not be as slip proof as other boots. Still, they are a nice, soft, flexible option if you can't find other boots for a young child.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We used STonz last year, but I felt that I wanted more insulation through the sole this year as DD walks a lot at daycare (to and from school with the big kids). We got the Sorel toddler boots and they aren't too heavy. She loves them and can run etc no problem.


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

This is the 2nd year we've used Stonz. We used them last winter with the liners when she wasn't really walking in the snow. We used them during the spring in the rain (and even when she walked into the ocean above the "waterproof" part she was dry) and are using them this winter (with the liners). We live in northern Alberta, Canada and the average temp during the winter is -20*c, though we will see days as cold as -55*c. Her feet are always warm when I pull off her boots and she never complains. We walk at least 2kms a day. We LOVE them. (btw we;re still using the same pair, I bought big)

The only downside is I want to get her a pair of double skate blades that you atttch to boots but we can't with stonz because they don't have a firm sole.


----------



## Courtney-Ostaff (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought some Totes from JC Penny, and she loves 'em. Got 'em this year and last year, too. Zip up, nearly knee high, thermo-insulate lined, and waterproof. Less than $20 per pair, free shipping.

http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?DeptID=73635&CatID=73635&Grptyp=PRD&ItemId=192d149


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Those are really cute! The most comfortable pair of snow boots I've ever owned were by Totes. Kept my feet warm and dry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Courtney-Ostaff*
> 
> I bought some Totes from JC Penny, and she loves 'em. Got 'em this year and last year, too. Zip up, nearly knee high, thermo-insulate lined, and waterproof. Less than $20 per pair, free shipping.
> 
> http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?DeptID=73635&CatID=73635&Grptyp=PRD&ItemId=192d149


----------



## Elena Ilinykh (Nov 21, 2015)

You can try Valenki. They are beautiful, light, warm, "breathe" and natural 100% wool.
Valenki-in-Canada online store.


----------

